

Ask HN: Review my webapp (again)- Visitrs socialized bookmarking - hinoglu

Hi,<p>I've asked your opinions/reviews on Visitrs (http://www.visitrs.com) before: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=957163 and http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=736929<p>Since then i've made some changes to make it more a website based social application than a simple chat system. It is more like a socialized delicious, and an interactive stumbleupon. Yet it's being developed in the background, but i guess it's time get to get some insightful views, if you don't mind :)<p>Features being developed are browser extensions, follow/ignore mechanism, external authentication such as twitter&#38;fb, and some more fixes, additions.<p>If anyone wonders about the software stuff: Visitrs runs on Django and mongodb  interfaced with mongokit, uses xapian for indexing, ejabberd + strophe.js for chat system, memcached, and finally mootools.<p>Thanks
======
danvoell
I don't like to think too much while surfing the web, I like to be told what
to do. I get to your site and I am not sure why I am there and what I am
supposed to do with it. There needs to be some sort of statement 6-10 words so
I at least know what you are trying to do.

~~~
hinoglu
You're right. I'm not a native english speaker, that's why writing
instructions is the hardest part of my all projects :) Already added it to
"features being developed" list.

Thanks

------
hgarg
Learn More link from your website is throwing a 404 error.

~~~
hinoglu
Sorry about that; though there's a link, About page does not exist yet. i've
removed the link.

Thanks

